# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 16, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align][align=center]*
Thursday April 16, 2009

Good morning to some Afternoon to others

I am filling in for mouse_chalk she is a bit under the weather today* 


[/align][align=center]





*Are you getting email notices from the forum? Go check out this thread it may tell you why.

This is old but make sure you give permission for us on RO to use your photos. If you do you may see your bun as the mystery bun or many other thing members get.
* 






*All these member are celebrating there birthday's today*
*
Mariah416
Bunnytopia
Loplover
Mlzbb
Phantomapfel
Bunny-lover
Felix-felicis
Ookpik
* 

*Please remember to add those special days to the Calender*






*LolPigs has joined us with a very cute bun go welcome the new family. And for all you mini pigs lover they like pigs to. 

Elijanfan is joined us with a pregnant rabbit. Go welcome the new family. 

And many more go welcome everyone. We where all new once. Make them feelwelcomed. 








I am happy to announce that there are no new additions from yesterday. But go give your thought for all those loved and lost.








We have updates on moo and new bunny pictures. Go check them out.


Elijanfan bun may be pregnant can you offer any advice.

Sand can it be good? Well we have some buns that think so. Go check this thread out and see if you can help.

We have a new baby bun in the house go check her out.

Did you do your taxes last minute? Go check out this thread.

Do you want to know how much you spend on your buns? Go check out this thread.

How do you get your bun back in the cage?









Rory is still not feeling well can you help? Or just offer words of support.

There a rex at the shelter with skin problem can you offer any advice.

Runny nose bun. Can you offer any advice?

Bunny has worms any advice

Teeth problems do you have them.









Do we have babys on the way? Go check out this thread wait for updates also.









Do you buy your hay online this ember could use your experience with it.

When do you stop feeding bunny's Alfalfa? Go offer your advicehere.

Are these pellets ok to feed buns. Offer your advicehere and here.

Switched buns hay and now not eating it. can you help out.








Male bunny needs home is Massachusetts. Can you help?

And there are many new ones also that are still looking for homes.

* 




*
A lot have been updated go check them all out.*








*Cloning man science is doing great things.

Britians Got Talent do you watch it theirs a discussion on it here.

Puppy Mills exposed. What do you think? And watch the up coming episode.

Brandy456 found out what was going on go check out the thread to find out.* 









*RO Star 
Hazel-Mom*

[/align][align=left]*First name: Hilde 

 Age Range/Age: 50 

 Special other: husband, Kym

Children? 3: 2 in college, 1 high school senior

Bunnies? Just Hazel now, White Chocolate is at the Rainbow Bridge 

Other Pets? None

Favorite Hobby(s) Crafting (mainly dream catchers and sun catchers), gardening, reading, rock-hounding, science

Line of work? Unfortunately unemployed right now, used to work in after-school care

Anything else you would like to tell us? I love RO, it has helped so much with taking care of Hazel, and I love to keep connected with the friendly members * 






[/align][align=center]Have a great day 
And Echo wanted to say she does not approve of me doing this.
She has been in my face the whole time.
:rollseyes
[/align]


----------

